# Gel Badge - Size



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

My original gel badge was approximately 40mm long and 10mm high. I stuck it to the lower right hand corner of the rear number plate and in this position it was clearly seen but unobtrusive. I had to have my number plates changed and unfortunately forgot to remove the badge beforehand, so I ordered another from the shop. When it arrived it is twice the size of the original and I cannot find anywhere to fit on the car that I like, so my question is, are the original sized badges still available and if so how do I obtain one?

Original badge and placement -









Replacement Badge -


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

did you get a source for the smaller badge Jim ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I thought I'd replied , we haven't any left :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry I thought I'd replied , we haven't any left :?


Not the answer I wanted as I cannot find anywhere to stick the large one that I like :? so I will rephrase the question -

Will you be getting any more of the smaller ones ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not at the momemt as we buy in bulk now and there are a large number in the loft.


----------

